# Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

Update 6:
Laut hardwareluxx.de lag ich mit der Anzahl der SAS, SATA 6GB/S und SATA 3GB/s Ports richtig. Hardwareluxx spricht von 10 SATA 6GB/S ports und 4 SATA 3GB/s Ports. Das hardwareluxx nur von SATA spricht und nicht SAS sollte allerdings nicht verwundern. SAS kommt einfach aus dem Server-Bereich und ist daher im Allgemeinen nicht so bekannt.

Update 5:
Ein kurzes aber sehr aufschlussreiches Telefonat mit GB Deutschland hat aufgezeigt, das es sich bei dem abgelichteten Board um die Revision 0.2 handelt, also ein Vorserien-Board. Auf meine Frage hin, ob der XDP-Anschluss auch auf der Version, die in den Handel kommt, hieß es mir gegenüber, das größere Änderungen, also das weglassen eines Anschlusses etc. eher unwahrscheinlich sind, aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Erst 2 Wochen vor der finalen Veröffentlichung würden die Specs absolut fest stehen. Es bleibt also spannend, ob es dieser nicht ganz alltägliche Anschluss wirklich auf den Boards im Handel schafft.

Update 4:
Wie heise.de berichten, soll das GB Mainboard, und vermutlich auch die anderen Mainboards mit X79 Chipsatz über SATA 6GB/s, SATA 3GB/S und sogar acht SAS-Anschlüsse verfügen.

Die 8 SAS Anschlüsse werden wohl SAS der zweiten Generation sein, und damit in der Lage sein als SATA 6GB/s Anschlüsse zu fungieren. 

Quelle: heise.de

Aufgrund der Farbgebung gehe ich daher davon aus, das es 8 SAS, 2 SATA 6GB/S und 4 SATA 3GB/s Ports geben wird. Gesichert ist dies aber natürlich noch nicht.

Update 3:
Inzwischen konnte ich klären, worum es sich bei dem XDP_CPU Anschluss handelt. Dieser XDP steht für "eXtended                Debug Port" und bietet soweit ich dies nachvollziehen konnte die Möglichkeit die CPU zu debugen. Dem interessierten Leser kann ich diesen Link empfehlen: Interposers, Top-Side Probes and Adapters


Update 2:
Nach genauerer Begutachtung des Mainboards gibt es noch einige weitere Punkte zu berichten:

es gibt jeweils einen:


3 Pin CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss
3 Pin PWR-Lüfter-Anschluss
normaler 3 Pin Lüfter-Anschluss
4 Pin Lüfter-Anschluss
Soweit man die Beschriftung auf dem Mainboard richtig deuten kann, hat das MB auch wieder das Gigabyte typische Dual-Bios mit an Board.

Sehr interessant ist auch noch ein mir unbekannter Steckplatz unterhalb der rechten Ramslots mit der Beschriftung XDP-CPU. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Update 1:

 Wollen wir uns nun einer genaueren Analyse der nun bestätigten Informationen zuwenden.


 Fangen wir mit dem offensichtlichsten an. Dem Quadchannel-Interface:
 Der geneigte Kunde wird sicherlich den Wunsch verspüren das Quadchannel-Interface auch zu benutzen und alle Ram-Slots daher mit Speicher zu bestücken, da er sich einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil hiervon verspricht, und man natürlich auch nutzen will, was man bezahlt hat. Immerhin verbrauchen zwei zusätzliche Speicherchannels auf dem CPU-DIE auch einiges an Platz. Jetzt trifft den geneigten Kunden die harte Realität der Desktop-Anwendungen.  
 Denn die meisten/typischen Desktop-Anwendungen haben schon vom Tripplechannel-Interface des Sockel 1366 nicht oder nur sehr gering profitiert. Mit einem Channel mehr wird sich die Situation nicht verändern.
 Der Kunde sollte sich dessen bewusst sein, das er hier wirklich ein Enthusiast-System sich anschafft. Nicht nur vom Preis, sondern auch von der Ausstattung her, denn wie gesagt, das doppelt so breite Speicherinterface wird kaum einen Vorteil bieten, verursacht aber dennoch einige Kosten.


 Genau in die gleiche Kerbe schlägt auch die gewählte Implementierung von PCI-E 3.0 auf dem Gigabyte Board. Die von SB-E zur Verfügung gestellten PCI-E 3.0 Lanes werden einfach an die Sockel geführt, und nicht zuerst in einen Splitter-Chip, der aus einer 3.0 Lane 2 2.0 Lanes macht. Dies bringt einige Nachteile mit sich, wie wir gleich sehen werden.  
 Zunächst müssen wir uns nochmals die Funktionsweise von PCI-E in Erinnerung rufen. PCI-E ist eine bidirektionale 1:1 Verbindung, die abwärtskompatibel ist. Genau hier liegt aber in der gegebenen Implementierung der Hacken. Wir haben zwar 3.0 Lanes, aber zumindest im Moment nur Grafikkarten und andere Geräte mit PCI-E 2.0. Wer sich nun also erhofft seine Grafikkarte zu beschleunigen wird enttäuscht. Der PCI-E 3.0 Slots arbeitet nur noch mit 2.0 sobald ein Gerät mit 2.0 Standard verwendet wird. Genau die selbe Situation also wie beim Umstieg von 1.0 auf 2.0.


 Jetzt kann man sich sagen ok, es wird ja sicherlich bald Grafikkarten mit PCI-E 3.0 geben, allerdings wird hier ein wesentlicher Punkt vergessen. Wie Tests mit PCI-E 2.0 16x bzw. 8x immer wieder zeigen hat eine Halbierung der Bandbreite nur einen Leistungsverlust von wenigen Prozent zur Folge. Der Unterschied zwischen 16x 2.0 und 3.0 dürfte hier wohl in den allermeisten Fällen noch geringer sein. Sicherlich gibt es im GPGPU Bereich viele Anwendungsgebiete, in denen man diese verdoppelte Bandbreite voll ausnützen kann, für den normalen Anwender/Gamer dürfte sich aber wahrscheinlich keinerlei Vorteil ergeben.


 So weit so schlecht. Richtig bitter wird die Sache aber, wenn man sich nun mit dem Gedanken eines MultiGPU-Systems beschäftigt. Durch die gewählte Aufteilung der Lanes zu 2x16 und 1x8 Lanes, erhält man mit einem DualSystem 2x 16 Lanes, mit einem TrippleSystem aber nur noch 2x16+1x8 Lanes. Hier schlägt die fehlende Umwandlung von 3.0 auf 2.0 voll zu. Hätte man diese verwendet, hätte man gleich ganze 4 GPUs mit vollen 16 2.0 Lanes versorgen können.  
 Jetzt steht man aber vor der Situation bei 2.0 Einschränkungen zu haben und sofern die GPU-Hersteller bei PCI-E3.0 auf nur noch 8x Lanes abspecken, da die erhöhte Bandbreite wie angesprochen im Gamingbereich kaum Vorteile bringt, mit weniger Lanes aber die Kosten gesenkt werden können, das man dann 2x16 Lanes hat, die man überhaupt nicht benötigt.


 Wie Sinnvoll die gewählte Aufteilung ist muss sich also erst in den kommenden Monaten bis Jahr zeigen. Wirklich 100% glücklich erscheint Sie mir aber leider nicht. Es bleibt spannend, wie sich der Markt in den nächsten Monaten bzgl. PCI-E 3.0 entwickelt. Je nachdem könnte sich die gewählte Aufteilung als sehr unglücklich herausstellen.


Orginalnews:
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Computex in Taipeh zeigt Gigabyte auf ihrem Stand ein Mainboard für die kommenden Sandy Bridge-E Prozessoren. Das Sockel 2011 Mainboard hört auf den Namen GA-X79A-UD3. Bereits im Januar 2011 berichtete ich über ein abgelichtetes Sockel 2011 Mainboard, das wahrscheinlich von MSI stammt. Mit dieser nun offiziellen Vorstellungen lassen sich einige Punkte meines früheren Berichtes als richtig klassifizieren. Sowohl Sockel 2011, PCI-E 3.0 als auch das Quadchannel-Speicherinterface mit jeweils 2 Speicherbänken auf jeder Seite des Sockels haben sich als richtig herausgestellt. 

Hier nun die technischen Spezifikationen des GA-X79A-UD3:



Sockel 2011
X79-Chipsatz
Touch Bios (von anderen GB Produkten bereits bekannt)
PCI-E 3.0 mit 40 Lanes
5 PCI-E 16x Slots (elektrisch 2x16, 1x8 und 2x4 Lanes)
USB 3.0
Sata 6GB/s
*insgesamt 14 Sata-Ports (ob auch Sata 3GB/s Ports dabei sind ist noch nicht bekannt)
*
AMD Crossfire & nVidia SLI
die Enterprise-Variante von Intels Rapid Storage Technologie (RSTe)
Dolby Home Theater Audio
Quad-Channel DDR3 Speicherinterface
Hier noch einige Bilder zum Sockel 2011 Mainboard





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Quelle: Erstes Mainboard mit X79-Chipsatz gesichtet - 30.05.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## mmayr (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet*

Einfach nur übertrieben das Ganze. Mag im Serverbereich oder Großrechnerbereich seine Berechtigung haben, für mich als Gamer (noch) nutzlos!
Wozu 16 Sata-Ports? Es gibt kein Desktop-Gehäuse mit so vielen Laufwerkseinschüben


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 2:SBE mit XDP-CPU-Anschluss*

Sorry sind doch "nur" 14. Hab mich da irgendwie verzählt. Sind halt doch ne ganze Menge, da reichen die Finger nicht mehr


----------



## Tealc05 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 2:SBE mit XDP-CPU-Anschluss*

Naja, der Lian Li PC-V2120 (PC-V2120X) zum Beispiel hat immerhin 15 Einschübe. 

Ich hab im moment auch nur 6 Ports, alle voll belegt. Ein paar mehr als Reserve fände ich gut.

Sicher, wenn man sein PC nur als Spielkonsole verwendet kann man sowas wohl eher nicht nutzen.


----------



## hanfi104 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 4:neue Details zu den SATA-Ports*

Verdammt ist das ein RIESEN Sockel!


----------



## xDave78 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 2:SBE mit XDP-CPU-Anschluss*



Tealc05 schrieb:


> Sicher, wenn man sein PC nur als Spielkonsole verwendet kann man sowas wohl eher nicht nutzen.


 ..wenn man massisg Filme in HD runterläd wahrscheinlich schon..oder was wolltest Du damit sagen? Mal im Ernst 14 (!) Anschlüsse.


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 5:Board ist 0.2 Version*

Jep, selbst Bluray ISOs aus dubiosen Quellen verbrauchen nur 50GByte. Auf 14 2 TByte Platten könnten also 560 Images gespeichert werden 

Will da jemand Rapidshare Konkurrent machen?


----------



## computertod (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 5:Board ist 0.2 Version*

hat das ding tatsächlich links und rechts von der CPU die RAM Steckplätze? hoffe das ist in der Serienreifen version nicht so. kann man doch nicht mal vernünftig(e) kühler montieren...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 5:Board ist 0.2 Version*

Wo ist der "like-Button"


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 5:Board ist 0.2 Version*



computertod schrieb:


> hat das ding tatsächlich links und rechts von der CPU die RAM Steckplätze? hoffe das ist in der Serienreifen version nicht so. kann man doch nicht mal vernünftig(e) kühler montieren...


 
Jop, scheint der Standard zu werden, mit den Links und Rechts vom Sockel, und auch nur 4 Slots, keine 8.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 5:Board ist 0.2 Version*

8 Slots hättest du auch kaum unter bekommen. Das eine oder andere Layer mehr wäre auch nötig gewesen. Unter E-ATX wären die Boards dann auch nicht raus gegangen.

Ich weiß aber ehrlich nicht was ich von den 4 Slots halten soll. Man hat ja eigentlich genug RAM mit 4 Slots a 8 GB. So viel kann ich aber auch in ein jedes Popelsystem stecken...


----------



## Replikator84 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 5:Board ist 0.2 Version*

Aber was soll das QuadSpeicher dingens bringen mit 4 Bänken .... es gibt ja eh nur bezahlbare 4Gb Riegel...... dann sind es nur 16 GB... auf mein jetztiges 1366 bring ich über 24 GB Ram....  Wenn dann schon 8 RAM Bänke....


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

Quad-Channel-Interface bringt dir so ca die doppelte Speicherbandbreite im Vergleich zu einem Dualchannel-Interface. Ist so ein bischen die Frage wie: Was bringt ein Quadcore im Vergleich zu einem Dualcore...

ES SEI ABER ANGEMERKT DAS KAUM DESKTOP SOFTWARE DIE GESTEIGERTE SPEICHERBANDBREITE BRAUCH!


----------



## XE85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

schönes Board



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, scheint der Standard zu werden,  mit den Links und Rechts vom Sockel, und auch nur 4 Slots, keine  8.



da das ein UD3 ist, also das untere Ende der Board Reihe gehe ich davon aus das es desshalb nur 4 Slots hat - beim UD7 und ähnlichen Boards sind 8 Slots vermutlich standart



Skysnake schrieb:


> Genau in die gleiche Kerbe schlägt auch die gewählte Implementierung  von PCI-E 3.0 auf dem Gigabyte Board. Die von SB-E zur Verfügung  gestellten PCI-E 3.0 Lanes werden einfach an die Sockel geführt, und  nicht zuerst in einen Splitter-Chip, der aus einer 3.0 Lane 2 2.0 Lanes  macht. ​


​  Zum Glück macht man das nicht, derartige Chips haben eine derart hohe Latenz das sie die theoretisch höhere Bandbreite in der Praxis fast wieder zunichte machen



Skysnake schrieb:


> Der  PCI-E 3.0 Slots arbeitet nur noch mit 2.0 sobald ein Gerät mit 2.0  Standard verwendet wird. Genau die selbe Situation also wie beim Umstieg  von 1.0 auf 2.0.​



ja und? eine 2.0 Graka in einem 3.0 16x Slot ist trotzdem mit 16x angebunden. Ich sehe da jetzt kein Problem. Die Zusätzliche Bandbreite benötigt aktuell ohnehin keine GPU



Skysnake schrieb:


> Durch die  gewählte Aufteilung der Lanes zu 2x16 und 1x8 Lanes, erhält man mit  einem DualSystem 2x 16 Lanes, mit einem TrippleSystem aber nur noch  2x16+1x8 Lanes. ​



Ja und? das ist mehr als alle anderen Desktop Plattformen am Markt. Keine andere Plattform im Desktopbereich kann bei einem Triple GPU System noch 2 Grafikkarten direkt vom Chipsatz/CPU mit den vollen 16 Lanes anbinden.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Hier schlägt die fehlende Umwandlung von 3.0 auf 2.0  voll zu. Hätte man diese verwendet, hätte man gleich ganze 4 GPUs mit  vollen 16 2.0 Lanes versorgen können.  ​



Und man hätte durch die Brückenchips eine derart hohe Latenz das, wie erwänht, die dadurch gewonnene theoretische Bandbreite wieder zunichte gemacht wird.

Also ich bin ganz klar der Meinung das die 16x/16x/8x Aufteilung ohne irgend einen Brückenchip die beste Lösung ist. Sogar Bencher greifen aktuell schon auf Boards zurück die keinen Brückenchip haben, das zeigt wie sinnlos die sind.

mfg​ 

​


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

XE85 du hängst dein Fähnchen auch grad so in den Wind, wies grad passt oder....

Du ziehst grad über Brückenchips wie den NF200, vor ner Weile warst du aber noch ganz vollmundig daran, zu erzählen, da man durch den Chip eigentlich keine Nachteile hat.... Entscheide dich mal!

Zudem sollte man unterscheiden, ob man aus 16x 2.0 32x 2.0 machen will, oder aus 16x 3.0 32x2.0 Die Bandbreite steht ja 1:1 den Lanes zur Verfügung, und müssen sich mit nichts teilen. Wenn man die Sache vernünftig macht, sind die Latenzen auch nahezu vernachlässigbar, da man das über FlipFlops/Schieberegister realisieren können sollte, sollte es auch möglich sein die Latenzen sehr niedrig zu halten. Man muss ja faktisch die Daten nur von 128/130bit auf 8/10 Bit umcodieren und die 2x16 Lanes zeitlich so steuern, das die Signale leicht versetzt ankommen. Klar muss man da die Laufzeiten anpassen, aber das sollte man alles on Chip machen. Mit PCI-E nimmt man ja eh on Chip die Laufzeiten um Laufzeitunterschied auf der Platine auszugleichen...

Du stellst hier also einen Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich an. Sorry ist aber so.

Die einzigen Argumente die ich da gelten lasse sind die Zusatzkosten durch den Zusatzchip und das man für diesen eventuell auf GaAs gehen müsste, da man hohe Taktraten braucht, wobei ich das eher für unrealistisch halte, da man PCI-E auch noch mit Si realisiert bekommt. Und selbst wenn, der Chip wäre sehr sehr sehr klein, also von den Kosten her auch überschaubar.


----------



## XE85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du ziehst grad über Brückenchips wie den NF200, vor ner Weile warst du  aber noch ganz vollmundig daran, zu erzählen, da man durch den Chip  eigentlich keine Nachteile hat.... Entscheide dich mal!



Hier muss man auch unterscheiden wo der nF200 bzw allgemein ein Brückenchip eingesetzt wird. Wird er auf einer Sockel 1155 Plattform verwendet gleicht er durch die dadurch zu den GPUs entstehende höhere Bandbreite die höhere Latenz mehr als aus. Auf einer Plattform die schon vom Chipsatz/CPU aus 2 16x Slots bietet halte ich ihn für absolut Sinnlos. Mehr als 2 GPU sind ohnehin nur für Bencher relevant, spielen ist damit ohnehin nur bedingt möglich.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem sollte man unterscheiden, ob man aus 16x 2.0 32x 2.0 machen will,  oder aus 16x 3.0 32x2.0 Die Bandbreite steht ja 1:1 den Lanes zur  Verfügung, und müssen sich mit nichts teilen.


 
Nur wass sollte das bringen aus einem 16x 3.0 Slot 32x 2.0 Lanes zu machen wenn die CPU ohnehin schon 2 16x und 1x 8x Lanes zur Verfügung stellt? Zudem kommen die Latenzen dann zum tragen wenn man nun tasächlich eine 3.0 Graka einbaut, denn dann müssen die Daten ja immernoch über den Brückenchip. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du stellst hier also einen Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich an. Sorry ist aber so.


 
Sorry, aber du redest hier die PCIe aufteilung schlecht obwohl die Anbindung selbst bei nutzung lauter 2.0 Karten besser ist als bei allen anderen Desktopplattformen. Warum machst du das? Du stellst hier die Plattform dar als wäre sie weit schlechter als aktuelle Plattformen, was nunmal nicht der Fall ist. Das einzige was man hier vll kritisieren könnte ist das GA die Slots relativ ungünstig platziert hat, andere Mainboardhersteller (Asrock zB) haben hier bei den aktuell zu sehenden Boards zum Teil ein deutlich besseres Händchen bewiesen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



XE85 schrieb:


> da das ein UD3 ist, also das untere Ende der Board Reihe gehe ich davon aus das es desshalb nur 4 Slots hat - beim UD7 und ähnlichen Boards sind 8 Slots vermutlich standart



Alle anderen Mainboards, die ich bisher gesehen habe, haben auch nur vier Bänke, daher sehe ich 8 Bänke eher als Luxus, zu entsprechenden Preisen.


----------



## XE85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alle anderen Mainboards, die ich bisher gesehen habe, haben auch nur vier Bänke



Richtig, ich hab bis jetzt allerdings noch kein Board ala UD7, Rampage Extreme oder Classified gesehn. Mir persönlich genügen auch 4 Slots - 4GB Riegel sind aktuell ohnhin schon standart, macht 16GB, damit komme ich einige Zeit aus.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



XE85 schrieb:


> Hier muss man auch unterscheiden wo der nF200 bzw allgemein ein Brückenchip eingesetzt wird. Wird er auf einer Sockel 1155 Plattform verwendet gleicht er durch die dadurch zu den GPUs entstehende höhere Bandbreite die höhere Latenz mehr als aus. Auf einer Plattform die schon vom Chipsatz/CPU aus 2 16x Slots bietet halte ich ihn für absolut Sinnlos. Mehr als 2 GPU sind ohnehin nur für Bencher relevant, spielen ist damit ohnehin nur bedingt möglich.


Wenn du 4 GPUs betreiben willst, steht du aber wieder vor dem gleichen Problem. wie bei 1155 und 2 GPUs.

Und ich hoffe du empfindest ein 16/16/8 System nicht als glücklich designt...



> Nur wass sollte das bringen aus einem 16x 3.0 Slot 32x 2.0 Lanes zu machen wenn die CPU ohnehin schon 2 16x und 1x 8x Lanes zur Verfügung stellt? Zudem kommen die Latenzen dann zum tragen wenn man nun tasächlich eine 3.0 Graka einbaut, denn dann müssen die Daten ja immernoch über den Brückenchip.


Gibt solche Dinge wie bypassing. Damit ist die Latenz dann so ziemlich gleich 0. Kann man dann wirklich nahezu vergessen. Wobei PCI-E 3.0 Karten wohl frühestens in 6 Monaten mit der nächsten Generation zu erwarten sind. Eventuell aber auch erst in der Generation da danach. 



> Sorry, aber du redest hier die PCIe aufteilung schlecht obwohl die Anbindung selbst bei nutzung lauter 2.0 Karten besser ist als bei allen anderen Desktopplattformen. Warum machst du das? Du stellst hier die Plattform dar als wäre sie weit schlechter als aktuelle Plattformen, was nunmal nicht der Fall ist. Das einzige was man hier vll kritisieren könnte ist das GA die Slots relativ ungünstig platziert hat, andere Mainboardhersteller (Asrock zB) haben hier bei den aktuell zu sehenden Boards zum Teil ein deutlich besseres Händchen bewiesen.
> 
> mfg


 
Ich ziehe gar nichts in den Dreck. Ich lege nur Unzulänglichkeiten bzw. nicht ganz glückliche Dinge offen dar. Sockel 2011 soll Enthusiast sein, dann aber an so nem Furz hier sparen. Wenn im Herbst/Winter keine 3.0 GPUs kommen, dann ist die Sache ziemlich in die Hose gegangen. Wobei es schon 16x Karten sein sollten, denn wenn es wie ich erwarte eher 8x Karten werden, dann sind die MB Hersteller ziemlich auf dem Holzweg unterwegs gewesen. 

Allgemein sind die Boards überwiegend recht unglücklich, da man vernünftig nur 2 Karten betreiben kann, und bei 3 schon wieder mir sehr unglücklichen Einschränkungen leben muss. Das wäre sicherlich günstiger gegangen. Multi-GPU war DAS Argument bei vielen und auch die Chance für Sockel 2011 ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal ein zu nehmen. Mit den gezeigten Boards sind diese Erwartungen aber zumindest bei mir genau so ausgefallen, wie ich es mir am ungeschicktesten vorgestellt habe, und das ist mehr als traurig für eine Enthusiasten Plattform...

Zudem wer kauft sich schon ein vergrüppeltest Board, wenn die wirklich gescheiten Boards dann auch vorhanden sind, wenn man eh schon 2k+€ für ein System einrechnen muss? Da reisen es die 100 oder 200€ für das gescheite Board dann wirklich nicht mehr raus.

Für mich völlig an jedwedem Markt vorbei entwickelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig, ich hab bis jetzt allerdings noch kein Board ala UD7, Rampage Extreme oder Classified gesehn. Mir persönlich genügen auch 4 Slots - 4GB Riegel sind aktuell ohnhin schon standart, macht 16GB, damit komme ich einige Zeit aus.
> 
> mfg


 
Richtig, aber dann hast du irgendwann ein Größenproblem, auch hast du bei den teuren Brettern mehr Controller drauf, für 20x USB 3 usw. Ich sehe noch nicht, dass 8 RAM Bänke Standard sind, ich tippe eher, dass es eine Ausnahme ist, für die Enthusiast Bretter unter den Enthusiast Brettern.
Und wie es dann mit Boards aussieht, die 2 oder gar 4 Sockel haben, kann ich mir noch nichts vorstellen.


----------



## XE85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> und bei 3 schon wieder mir sehr unglücklichen Einschränkungen leben muss.



ähm, also ich sehe das Bandbreitenproblem nicht unbedingt als DAS Problem beim Multi GPU bei mehr als 2 Karten an. Bei mehr als 2 GPUs hat man neben der extrem schlechten Skalierung auch schon massive Probleme mit Mikroruckeln und Inpulag, Probleme die in Meinen Augen wesentlich schwerwiegender sind als das Bandbreitenproblem. Da hier in nächster Zeit ohnehin kaum besserung in Sicht ist ist das fehlen eines Brückenchips beim großteil der Sockel R bOards völlig belanglos.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe du empfindest ein 16/16/8 System nicht als glücklich designt...


 
Doch, da mehr als 2 GPUs im Normalbetrieb ohnehin durch die erwähnten Störenfriede (MR, IL) nicht sinnvoll ist, ist die 16/16x/8x Anbindung in Meinen augen die Optimale Lösung ohne sinnlosen Mehrverbrauch und höhere Latenzen durch den Brückenchip. Für Bencher denen MR und IL egal sind wird es ohnehin gesonderte Boards geben.

mfg


----------



## jabba_the_hutt (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

Ich versteh euer Problem nicht.

Das Board ist phantastisch. PCIe 3.0 unterstützt die Konkurrenz einfach noch nicht und das wird anscheinend auch diese Jahr nichts mehr. 
Was das heißt könnt ihr euch denken:
[übertrieben]Spätestens dann, wenn Anwendungen da sind (und die gibt es eigentlich schon) die von diesem Plus an Bandbreite profitieren, muss der AMD-User sich wieder neue Mainbards kaufen, Intel triumphiert.[/übertrieben]

Wo gespart wurde (und das zurecht) sind eben die 32 Lanes. Allerdings immer beachten: 32 3.0 Lanes sind so schnell wie 64 2.0 Lanes also, wieder, ein Fortschritt, in gewisser Weise!
Und ich denke nicht, dass sich die Hersteller da lumpen lassen, natürlich wird der Brückenchip kommen, aber ob man den braucht ist wieder eine andere Frage.

Dieses Mainboard demonstriert, meiner Meinung nach, besonders Zukunftssicherheit. Intel setzt die Latte wieder etwas höher.

4 Speicherkanäle, das gab es bis jetzt nur im Server-/Workstationbereich, ist also eigentlich nichts neues. Allerdings ist es ein nötiger Schritt: 
Wie soll man denn anständiges Multithreading betreiben, wenn der Ram zum Nadelöhr wird?
8 Kerne bedeuten quasi doppelt so viel RAM-Hunger wie 4 Kerne (natürlich nicht zwangsweise, aber es könnte bei stark parallelisierten Anwendungen darauf hinauslaufen)
Außerdem können hier wieder die billigen 2GB Module verwendet werden, um die volle Bandbreite zu erreichen.


Die SATA Ports sind alle auf 6.0GB/S ausgerichtet. Prima für SSDs ! Diese sind zwar noch ziemlich teuer, aber, wie gesagt, die Zeit wird kommen, und diese Mainboards werden dafür gerüstet sein, während es andere nicht sind/sein werden. USB3 ist auch dabei.

Wie ihr sicher bemerkt habt, habe ich meine Entscheidung GEGEN Bulldozer gefällt, ich warte auf LGA2011 und benutze bis dahin noch meinen 775er, man verzeihe mir deshalb die vielleicht doch etwas übertriebene Euphorie  Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass ich meinen Computer eher nebenbei zum Spielen gebrauche, ich arbeite damit (Programmierung, Videoschnitt). Daher möchte ich ein System, was für die Zukunft gerüstet ist und nicht eins, womit ich das eine oder andere FPS mehr habe, bei geringeren Anschaffungskosten.
Das Konzept fällt schließlich genau so aus, wie ich es erwartet habe. Und dafür bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



> nF200


 
Es geht hier nicht um den NF200 (PCIe 2.0 x16 -> x32 _Switch_) sondern um einen _möglichen_ PCIe 3.0 x16 -> PCIe 2.0 x32 _Adapter_; der NF200, wie wir ihn kennen könnte diese Aufgabe sehr wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht übernehmen



> da man vernünftig nur 2 Karten betreiben kann


 
_Vernünftig betreiben_ kann man mit den aktuellen Multi GPU Konzepten und Treibern sowieso de-facto nur zwei Karten... eine dritte oder vierte wäre höchstens für Spezialanwendungen wie etwa Rendern, Benchmarkrekorde und ähnliches interressant; dieser Markt ist jedoch überschaubar und man kann hier gegebenenfalls  auf entsprechende eigene Boards zurückgreifen

Ich würde jedenfalls definitiv eher ein Board mit 16-16-8 PCIe 3.0 Konfiguration kaufen als eines mit 16-16-16-16-... PCIe 2.0...

Gegebenenfalls wäre 16-16 3.0 16-16 2.0 die bessere Alternative aber ich bin überzeugt, dass das noch kommt; wahrscheinlich scheitert es einfach am Vorhandensein von Brückenchips



> Multi-GPU war DAS Argument bei vielen


 
War?

So oder so wird der Sockel 2011 auf absehbare Zukunft die mit Abstand beste Multi GPU Plattform am Markt...


Und: ich bin überzeugt davon, dass die nächste GPU Generation, sowohl von nVidia als auch von AMD PCIe 3.0 unterstützen wird, die Frage ist eher, wann sie kommt (TSMC abhängig kann das wohl noch bis Frühjahr 2012 dauern...)


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



jabba_the_hutt schrieb:


> Ich versteh euer Problem nicht.
> 
> Das Board ist phantastisch. PCIe 3.0 unterstützt die Konkurrenz einfach noch nicht und das wird anscheinend auch diese Jahr nichts mehr.
> Was das heißt könnt ihr euch denken:
> ...


 Bei Intel musst du trotz PCI-E 3.0 dir ein neues Board kaufen. Mit der nächsten Generation kommt sehr wahrscheinlich DDR4, und das heißt dann TATA neues Board...

@Superwip. Das mit dem PCI-E3.0 würde ich nicht zu sicher nehmen. Der Standard wurde sehr spät erst verabschiedet. Für BD hat es wohl nicht mehr gereicht. Da ist dann die Frage, ob sich AMD und nVidia darauf einlassen, das noch zu implementieren. Mit dem Shrink haben Sie ja wohl auch so noch mehr als genug am Hals. Ich hoffe auch das Sie PCI-E 3.0 bringen, und zwar als 8X für den Desktop und als 16x für den Profi-Bereich. Das wäre auch mal eine sinnvolle Abgrenzung zwischen den Sparten ohne Gimpen der Desktop Variante wie nVidia dies mit der beschnittenen DP-Leistung macht.

Wirklich wissen werden wir es aber erst Ende diesen oder Anfang nächsten Jahres.


----------



## jabba_the_hutt (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei Intel *musst* du trotz PCI-E 3.0 dir ein neues Board kaufen. Mit der nächsten Generation kommt sehr wahrscheinlich DDR4, und das heißt dann TATA neues Board...



Muss ich das? Nein. Vielleicht spielt das für jemand anders eine Rolle, ich jedoch möchte natürlich nicht immer die neueste Technologie verwenden. Zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt allerdings, wo ich die Grenzen meines System, mit dem ich immerhin gute 2-3 Jahre ausgekommen bin, zu spüren bekomme, will ich eine neue Plattform, die zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt so Zukunftssicher ist, wie es nur geht.
Dein Argument schlägt hier also nicht, da die Bulldozer Plattform auch keinen DDR4 unterstützt, nur dafür fehlen dann noch mehr Features..

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

Ja, nach allem was man erwarten kann, ist der Nachfolger von Bulldozer aber auch ca 6-x Monate früher dran als der Nachfolger von SB-E.

PCI-E 3.0 wird da wohl zu 100% Sicherheit auch integriert. Mit viel Glück schafft man eventuell sogar DDR4 mit rein zu packen. Die Sache ist aber noch nicht ganz klar, da man eben schauen muss wie sich DDR4 entwickelt. Der Standard ist aber meines Wissens nach vor einiger Zeit verabschiedet worden, bzw. sollte bald kommen. Gab ja vor einiger Zeit schon erste DDR4 Riegel zu sehen von einem Hersteller.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



jabba_the_hutt schrieb:


> Wie ihr sicher bemerkt habt, habe ich meine Entscheidung GEGEN Bulldozer gefällt, ich warte auf LGA2011 und benutze bis dahin noch meinen 775er, man verzeihe mir deshalb die vielleicht doch etwas übertriebene Euphorie  Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass ich meinen Computer eher nebenbei zum Spielen gebrauche, ich arbeite damit (Programmierung, Videoschnitt). Daher möchte ich ein System, was für die Zukunft gerüstet ist und nicht eins, womit ich das eine oder andere FPS mehr habe, bei geringeren Anschaffungskosten.
> Das Konzept fällt schließlich genau so aus, wie ich es erwartet habe. Und dafür bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen.


 
Wenn Haswell kommt, wird auch der Sockel 2011 wieder abgelöst werden, also zukunftssicher ist da absolut gar nichts, du musst halt eine Menge Geld ausgeben um einen kleinen Leistungsvorteil zu haben, der mit Haswell aber wieder eingeholt wird, also ein riesiges Fass ohne Boden, mehr nicht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, nach allem was man erwarten kann, ist der Nachfolger von Bulldozer aber auch ca 6-x Monate früher dran als der Nachfolger von SB-E.
> 
> PCI-E 3.0 wird da wohl zu 100% Sicherheit auch integriert. Mit viel Glück schafft man eventuell sogar DDR4 mit rein zu packen. Die Sache ist aber noch nicht ganz klar, da man eben schauen muss wie sich DDR4 entwickelt. Der Standard ist aber meines Wissens nach vor einiger Zeit verabschiedet worden, bzw. sollte bald kommen. Gab ja vor einiger Zeit schon erste DDR4 Riegel zu sehen von einem Hersteller.



Wenn Bulldozer 2 tatsächlich mit DDR4 kommt, dann sicher auch mit AM4 und LGA, USB 3 nativ im Chipsatz und 8 oder 10x Sata 3, alles andere wäre mir zu wenig. 6x Sata 3 in SB850/SB950 ist mir jetzt schon zu wenig, aber Intel bietet bei der 1CH10 ja auch nicht mehr, alles andere bedarf Zusatzcontroller.


----------



## Superwip (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



> Bei Intel musst du trotz PCI-E 3.0 dir ein neues Board kaufen. Mit der nächsten Generation kommt sehr wahrscheinlich DDR4, und das heißt dann TATA neues Board...


 
DDR4 ist nicht absehbar; zumindest Ivy Bridge-E sollte den Sockel 2011 auf jeden Fall noch unterstützen- und wie wir von AMD gelernt haben muss ein RAM Wechsel keinen kompletten Plattformwechsel bedeuten, auch nicht wenn der Speichercontroller im Kern integriert ist

Im High-End Bereich ist man in der Regel auch etwas mehr um Kontinuität bei den Plattformen bemüht: Sockel 1366 oder 1567 haben auch um einiges länger überlebt als 1156 bzw. leben noch, für den Itanium ist sogar angekündigt, dass selbst die übernächste, für 2014 angekündigte Generation "Kittson" noch mit der aktuellen Plattform kompatibel ist -der Chipsatz ist dabei übrigens der selbe wie jener der 1567er Xeons-; das deutet auch darauf hin, dass bis dahin kein DDR4 kommt oder zumindest von Intel nicht eingeplant ist; bis 2014 kommt auch Hasswell bzw. sogar Broadwell in 14nm- wenn der noch auf dem 2011er läuft kann man sich nicht beschwären, es wäre einer der langlebigsten Sockel der Geschichte

Und wenn man nur die GraKa updaten will muss man das Board erst recht nicht tauschen


Ist ja auch nicht so, dass es bei der einzigen Alternative AMD besser wäre; Bulldozer Gen2 bekommt zu 99% einen komplett neuen Sockel, sehr wahrscheinlich mit PCIe Integration (logischer Grund) und bekannten Gerüchten zufolge als LGA; für den Serversockel G34 (mit ähnlicher Zielgruppe wie der Sockel 2011, abgesehen davon, dass es aus welchem Grund auch immer keine "Desktopboards" gibt) ist dieser Wechsel sogar bereits angekündigt (und warum sollte man nur diesen Serversockel wechseln? Die CPUs dieser Plattform sind ja praktisch zwei Desktopchips auf einem Substrat)



> Der Standard wurde sehr spät erst verabschiedet.


 
November 2010- schätzungsweise ein gutes Jahr Zeit um einen PCIe 3.0 Controller zu entwickeln und zu implementieren während man auf TSMC wartet...

Das sollte eigentlich locker ausreichen

Zum Vergleich: der PCIe 2.0 Standard wurde im Jänner 2007 verabschiedet, die ersten Karten kamen bereits Ende Oktober/ Anfang November 2007 (8800 GT, HD 3850, HD 3870)



> 8X für den Desktop


 
Was ist denn das für eine Schnappsidee?



> Ja, nach allem was man erwarten kann, ist der Nachfolger von Bulldozer aber auch ca 6-x Monate früher dran als der Nachfolger von SB-E.


 
Was kann man denn erwarten?

Ich rechne jedenfalls noch mit einem 10/12 Kerner auf Ivy Bridge Basis Mitte 2012, ähnlich dem Gulftown- aber angekündigt ist hier ja rein garnichts


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

Leg mir zwar den Bulldozer dann zu, aber das Board sieht echt Chick aus  Vorallem mit den Ram Ports, mit 2 Aquatuning Ramplex Ramkühlern wär das Optisch der "Renner"

@Skysnake, wieder mal eine gute News von dir! Schöner Bericht!


----------



## jabba_the_hutt (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn Haswell kommt, wird auch der Sockel 2011 wieder abgelöst werden, also zukunftssicher ist da absolut gar nichts, du musst halt eine Menge Geld ausgeben um einen kleinen Leistungsvorteil zu haben, der mit Haswell aber wieder eingeholt wird, also ein riesiges Fass ohne Boden, mehr nicht.
> 
> 
> Wenn Bulldozer 2 tatsächlich mit DDR4 kommt, dann sicher auch mit AM4 und LGA, USB 3 nativ im Chipsatz und 8 oder 10x Sata 3, alles andere wäre mir zu wenig. 6x Sata 3 in SB850/SB950 ist mir jetzt schon zu wenig, aber Intel bietet bei der 1CH10 ja auch nicht mehr, alles andere bedarf Zusatzcontroller.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Zur Zeit klingt Ivy Bridge SandyBridge-E einfach am vielversprechensten und dass ein neuer Sockel rauskommt, heißt lange nicht, dass der frühere tot ist. Es ist doch klar dass bestimmt schon nächstes Jahr ein neuer Sockel von irgendwem angekündigt wird.
Das hat halt überhaupt nichts mit Zukunftssicherheit zu tun. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein nigelnagelneuer Sockel immer das Potential hat, noch einer weiteren Prozessorgeneration verpasst zu werden.  Mir geht es darum, dass ich mit dem Sockel min. 1-2 Jahre auskomme, ohne  irgendwelche Controller kaufen zu müssen oder mich ärgern zu müssen,  nicht zwei, drei Monate auf den besseren Chip gewartet zu haben.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



jabba_the_hutt schrieb:


> .. und dass ein neuer Sockel rauskommt, heißt lange nicht, dass der frühere tot ist. .


 
War aber bisher immer so, wieso also sollte das plötzlich anders sein?


----------



## Superwip (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



> Zur Zeit klingt Ivy Bridge einfach am vielversprechensten


 
Na ja... Ivy Bridge hat auch nur 4 Kerne und eine wohl nur geringfügig höhere IPC als Sandy Bridge...

Der Hauptvorteil ist wohl der Stromverbrauch, der aber eher im mobilen Bereich wichtig ist; und: zwischen Sandy Bridge-E und Ivy Bridge liegt ein gutes halbes Jahr...


----------



## jabba_the_hutt (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War aber bisher immer so, wieso also sollte das plötzlich anders sein?


 
kommt ganz drauf an, was du unter "tot" verstehst.

mfg


----------



## jabba_the_hutt (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja... Ivy Bridge hat auch nur 4 Kerne und eine wohl nur geringfügig höhere IPC als Sandy Bridge...
> 
> Der Hauptvorteil ist wohl der Stromverbrauch, der aber eher im mobilen Bereich wichtig ist; und: zwischen Sandy Bridge-E und Ivy Bridge liegt ein gutes halbes Jahr...


 
Dann hab ich wohl Sandy-Bridge-E und Ivy Bridge durcheinandergebracht. Ich meine natürlich SB-E. 

mfg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

Naja die Games werden immer an den Standart angepasst um einen hohen Umsatz zu gewährleisten, von dem her kann man ein heutiges Highend System sicher 2-3 Jahre nutzen. Die einzelnen FPS können einem nun wirklich egal sein, ausser man will benchen, aber das ist dann ein anderes Thema 

Das Board sieht doch mal gut aus und wird sicher 2-3 Jahre genug Power haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



jabba_the_hutt schrieb:


> kommt ganz drauf an, was du unter "tot" verstehst.
> 
> mfg


 
Den Sockel 775 kannst du heute auch noch kaufen, auch noch neue CPUs, aber eben keine neuen CPUs mehr, die schneller sind als das, was es schon gibt und auch keine neuen Features oder Chipsätze. Sockel 775 mit USB 3 wird es nie geben.
Daher würde ich das als toten Sockel ansehen, ebenso wie AM2+, auch da gibts z.B. kein USB 3, es werden keine neuen Bretter hergestellt, die einen entsprechenden Controller haben.


----------



## jabba_the_hutt (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Sockel 775 kannst du heute auch noch kaufen, auch noch neue CPUs, aber eben keine neuen CPUs mehr, die schneller sind als das, was es schon gibt und auch keine neuen Features oder Chipsätze. Sockel 775 mit USB 3 wird es nie geben.
> Daher würde ich das als toten Sockel ansehen, ebenso wie AM2+, auch da gibts z.B. kein USB 3, es werden keine neuen Bretter hergestellt, die einen entsprechenden Controller haben.


 
Wenn das so ist, dann wird der Sockel, ganz blöd gesagt, nicht "tot" sein, wenn ein neuer kommt, denn schließlich unterstützt er ja USB3 und all den anderen Kram, außer eben DDR4. Aber solang der Leistungsunterschied nur minimal ist, wird man ihn noch kaufen und benutzen. 
Beim 775er ist das halt so, dass er ja nun vergleichsweise alt ist und Leistungsmäßig ein relativ großer Unterschied spürbar ist, verglichen mit aktuellerem. Dieser Sockel ist für mich auch tot, deswegen gucke ich ja nach einem neuen System 
Nur wird es wahrscheinlich so sein, dass der Unterschied zwischen SB-E und dessen Nachfolger bzw Bulldozer und Bulldozer2 nicht Weltbewegend sein wird. Und selbst wenn, dann bin ich mit dem SB-E oder dem Bulli immer noch recht gut bedient.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



Superwip schrieb:


> DDR4 ist nicht absehbar; zumindest Ivy Bridge-E sollte den Sockel 2011 auf jeden Fall noch unterstützen- und wie wir von AMD gelernt haben muss ein RAM Wechsel keinen kompletten Plattformwechsel bedeuten, auch nicht wenn der Speichercontroller im Kern integriert ist


Wann hat denn Intel den Ramstandard gewechselt ohne neuen Sockel/neues Board? Wäre mir absolut neu.

Ob es ein Ivy-E geben wird, würde ich aber nicht zwingend unterschreiben. Ivy soll sich ja hauptsächlich um die iGPU kümmern, und die hat SB-E bekanntlich nicht. Kann also auch ein reinen schrink zwischen durch werden, womit man stärkere Prozessoren dann raus hauen kann. Mehr erwarte ich mir von einem Ivy Bridge E nicht wirklich. Warum auch. SB-E kommt ein 3/4 Jahr nach SB, und IB wird kommt ja scheinbar ein Quartal später, wenn man den neueren Meldungen glauben darf. Wäre für mich daher durchaus sinnig dein gleich aus Haswell(?)-E zu setzen, damit der zeitliche Unterschied zwischen Midrange und Highend nicht wieder so groß ist. Klären wird dies aber nur die Zeit.



> Im High-End Bereich ist man in der Regel auch etwas mehr um Kontinuität bei den Plattformen bemüht: Sockel 1366 oder 1567 haben auch um einiges länger überlebt als 1156 bzw. leben noch, für den Itanium ist sogar angekündigt, dass selbst die übernächste, für 2014 angekündigte Generation "Kittson" noch mit der aktuellen Plattform kompatibel ist -der Chipsatz ist dabei übrigens der selbe wie jener der 1567er Xeons-; das deutet auch darauf hin, dass bis dahin kein DDR4 kommt oder zumindest von Intel nicht eingeplant ist; bis 2014 kommt auch Hasswell bzw. sogar Broadwell in 14nm- wenn der noch auf dem 2011er läuft kann man sich nicht beschwären, es wäre einer der langlebigsten Sockel der Geschichte


Den Itanium darfst du aber nicht mit einem x86 vergleichen. Für den Itanium gibt es fixe Verträge das so und so lange neue CPUs hergestellt werden etc etc. Intel ist da auch im Zwang drin den Sockel NICHT zu wechseln. Für den normalen x86 gibt es so etwas nicht.

Also mich würde es schon sehr wundern, wenn DDR4 erst 2014 oder gar später kommt. Ich rechne mit Sommer 2012 oder spätestens 2013 damit. Der Druck aus dem Serverbereich ist da sparsameren und schnelleren Speicher zu haben und zusätzlich gibt es eben schon funktionstüchtige DDR4 Riegel, soweit mir dies bekannt ist.



> Ist ja auch nicht so, dass es bei der einzigen Alternative AMD besser wäre; Bulldozer Gen2 bekommt zu 99% einen komplett neuen Sockel, sehr wahrscheinlich mit PCIe Integration (logischer Grund) und bekannten Gerüchten zufolge als LGA; für den Serversockel G34 (mit ähnlicher Zielgruppe wie der Sockel 2011, abgesehen davon, dass es aus welchem Grund auch immer keine "Desktopboards" gibt) ist dieser Wechsel sogar bereits angekündigt (und warum sollte man nur diesen Serversockel wechseln? Die CPUs dieser Plattform sind ja praktisch zwei Desktopchips auf einem Substrat)


Jo Bulli2 bekommt einen LGA Sockel. Wurde ja schon mehrfach bekannt gegeben. Das mit dem PCI-E Controller in der CPU ist auch recht wahrscheinlich. Manche Vögelchen zwitschern zwitschern ja auch das AMD HT mehr oder weniger durch PCI-E ersetzen will, also HT schon noch verwenden als Sockel etc. die Übertragung physisch aber als PCI-E ausführen. Keine Ahnung was man aber davon halten soll. Klingt schon etwas kurios. 

Wegen den zusammen gepappten Chips wird auch sicher PCI-E 3.0 Einzug halten, und wenn möglich auch DDR4. Es ist halt die Frage, ob man Ram bekommt. Wenn die Hersteller auf den Markt drücken, dann wird dieser auch verfügbar sein. Zeit sollte genug da sein, und ließe sich eben mit dem Sockelumstieg sicherlich auch gut integrieren. Zudem stünde AMD damit erst mal wieder sehr gut da was die Features angeht, und kommt diesen Sockel wieder 1-2 weitere Generationen benutzen. 



> November 2010- schätzungsweise ein gutes Jahr Zeit um einen PCIe 3.0 Controller zu entwickeln und zu implementieren während man auf TSMC wartet...
> 
> Das sollte eigentlich locker ausreichen
> 
> Zum Vergleich: der PCIe 2.0 Standard wurde im Jänner 2007 verabschiedet, die ersten Karten kamen bereits Ende Oktober/ Anfang November 2007 (8800 GT, HD 3850, HD 3870)


Der Schritt von PCI-E1.0 auf 2.0 war nicht sonderlich groß. Da wurden ja nur die Taktraten hoch gedreht und sonst noch einige Feinheiten geändert. Bei 3.0 brauchst du aber einen komplett neuen PCI-E Controller. Es bleibt ja praktisch nichts mehr Gleich. Taktraten ändern sich deutlich, und dazu der Umstieg auf 8/10 Bit Coding von 128/130 Bit Coding. Das sind halt schon massive Veränderungen, und son PCI-E Controller ist jetzt nicht wirklich trivial zu realisieren. Ich konnte bischen mit Leuten drüber reden die mit FPGA Implementierungen gearbeitet haben, und laut denen sind das ziemlich Brocken. Sieht man ja auch auf den DIE-Shots, das der recht viel Platz einnimmt.




> Was ist denn das für eine Schnappsidee?


Warum sollte das eine Schnappsidee sein? Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 16x und 8x PCI-E 2.0? Richtig so 2-5%. Also reicht doch ein 8x PCI-E 3.0 für den Ottonormaluser völlig aus. Damit ließen sich wohl deutlich die Kosten senken und man hätte kein Geschiss mehr mit den Profikarten, zumal man die Karten mit teildefektem PCI-E Controller dann einfach in den Desktop Bereich abschieben könnte. Atm sollten die wohl einfach auf dem Schrott landen. Mir wäre zumindest keine Karte mit eingeschränktem PCI-E bekannt.




> Was kann man denn erwarten?
> 
> Ich rechne jedenfalls noch mit einem 10/12 Kerner auf Ivy Bridge Basis Mitte 2012, ähnlich dem Gulftown- aber angekündigt ist hier ja rein garnichts


Wie du schon gesagt hast 5/10 Modul BD, mit Detailverbesserungen am Kern, PCI-E 3.0, LGA und je nach dem wie sich DDR4 entwickelt eben auch womöglich ein DDR4 Speicherinterface. Die Punkte bis auf den DDR4 Controller sind eigentlich als sehr sehr sicher zu betrachten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

DDR4? Seit wann? Den Speicher kriegt man nicht so schnell "schneller" hin, auf DDR4 kann man noch eine Weile warten und wenn dann ist es nur Marketing und der Takt ein paar MHZ höher.. doch in der Architektur ist man da schon sehr an der Grenze..


----------



## Ocmaster (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

bitte nicht wer hat sich denn scheiß ausgedacht mit denn Ramslots das is ja komisch da gibst probleme mit großen cpu kühlern das was ich jetz schon ich hoffe die überlegen sich das noch mal in ruhe und machen das alles auf eine seite machen wenn es so wäre würde ich es nicht kaufen im ernst


----------



## Superwip (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



> Wann hat denn Intel den Ramstandard gewechselt ohne neuen Sockel/neues Board? Wäre mir absolut neu.


 
Allzu oft ist es ja noch nicht passiert und kein einziges Mal im Zeitalter CPU integrierter Speichercontroller...

Mit Chipsatz immerhin Sockel 775 (DDR2, DDR3), Sockel 478 (Rambus, DDR, DDR2)- es gab also für jeden Speicherwechsel des letzten Jahrzehnts mit Ausnahme von SDR -> DDR eine Plattform mit zwei Speicherstandards

Das die genannten Sockel großteils relativ zeitgleich mit dem Speichergenerationswechsel ausgelaufen sind oder released wurden hatte jeweils andere Gründe



> Ob es ein Ivy-E geben wird, würde ich aber nicht zwingend unterschreiben.


 
Ich auch nicht...



> Ivy soll sich ja hauptsächlich um die iGPU kümmern, und die hat SB-E bekanntlich nicht.


 
Bei Westmere war das ähnlich...



> Kann also auch ein reinen schrink zwischen durch werden, womit man stärkere Prozessoren dann raus hauen kann. Mehr erwarte ich mir von einem Ivy Bridge E nicht wirklich.


 
Klar- wie der Gulftown eben; Zwischen dem Sandy Bridge E Start und dem Haswell E Start (vermutlich irgendwann Mitte 2013) ist ja massig Zeit; wenn man in 22nm fertigen kann, warum sollte man die Möglichkeiten nicht nutzen; sicher, am Anfang ist es vielleicht etwas sinnvoller erst Notebook CPUs zu produzieren, bei denen der Verbrauch wichtiger ist aber die Kapazitäten werden ja sicher ausgebaut



> Den Itanium darfst du aber nicht mit einem x86 vergleichen. Für den Itanium gibt es fixe Verträge das so und so lange neue CPUs hergestellt werden etc etc. Intel ist da auch im Zwang drin den Sockel NICHT zu wechseln. Für den normalen x86 gibt es so etwas nicht.


 
Klar; trotzdem bin ich überzeugt davon, dass Intel im High-End Bereich ein massiv größeres Interresse hat den Sockel zu halten (da eben hier weit häufiger aufgerüstet wird als bei der meist in Komplett PCs oder gar Notebooks verbauten Mainstreamplattform)

Das Märchen, Intel würde Sockelwechsel absichtlich provozieren oder zumindest nicht viel Wert auf Kontinuität in diesem Bereich legen glaube ich jedenfalls nicht; bleibt der Sockel muss sich Intel das "Aufrüstbudged" nicht mit den MB Herstellern teilen...



> Also mich würde es schon sehr wundern, wenn DDR4 erst 2014 oder gar später kommt. Ich rechne mit Sommer 2012 oder spätestens 2013 damit. Der Druck aus dem Serverbereich ist da sparsameren und schnelleren Speicher zu haben und zusätzlich gibt es eben schon funktionstüchtige DDR4 Riegel, soweit mir dies bekannt ist.


 
Aktuell hört man ja nicht viel; Samsung und Hynix haben _irgendwelche_ Prototypen und wollen im 2. Halbjahr 2012 mit der Produktion beginnen (wenn alles gutgeht...), die Prototypen sind aber anscheinend aktuell nicht viel schneller sind als aktueller High-End DDR3, Rambus bastelt auch noch irgendwas anderes, und wenn keine Plattform vorhanden ist ist der wird auch kein Speicher kommen; jedenfalls sieht alles nicht dannach aus als käme DDR4 schon 2012

Das der Bulldozer II DDR4 bekommt halte ich auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich, selbst wenn DDR4 zum Bulldozer II Start bereits verfügbar ist; Anfangs wird er wie üblich sehr teuer sein, AMD will seine berühmten Preis/Leistungs- Kunden sicher nicht mit überteuertem Speicher vergraulen



> Der Schritt von PCI-E1.0 auf 2.0 war nicht sonderlich groß. Da wurden ja nur die Taktraten hoch gedreht und sonst noch einige Feinheiten geändert. Bei 3.0 brauchst du aber einen komplett neuen PCI-E Controller. Es bleibt ja praktisch nichts mehr Gleich. Taktraten ändern sich deutlich, und dazu der Umstieg auf 8/10 Bit Coding von 128/130 Bit Coding. Das sind halt schon massive Veränderungen, und son PCI-E Controller ist jetzt nicht wirklich trivial zu realisieren. Ich konnte bischen mit Leuten drüber reden die mit FPGA Implementierungen gearbeitet haben, und laut denen sind das ziemlich Brocken. Sieht man ja auch auf den DIE-Shots, das der recht viel Platz einnimmt.


 
Ich bin Zuversichtlich, dass AMD und nVidia dieser Aufgabe gewachsen sind; AMD benötigt den Controller sowieso auch für den Bulldozer II, nVidia steht mit den HPC Ambitionen unter recht großem Druck in dieser Hinsicht, möglicherweise kann nVidia auch bei Intel abmalen, die sind ja jetzt "Bros"



> Warum sollte das eine Schnappsidee sein? Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 16x und 8x PCI-E 2.0? Richtig so 2-5%. Also reicht doch ein 8x PCI-E 3.0 für den Ottonormaluser völlig aus.


 
Es gibt einen Unterschied, einen werbewirksamen Unterschied und er wird mit zukünftigen GPU Generationen sicher nicht kleiner



> Mir wäre zumindest keine Karte mit eingeschränktem PCI-E bekannt.


 
Es gibt eine ganze Reihe low-end PCIe 1x Karten für Office (Multiscreen) und HTPCs, mir sind etwa PCIe 1x Versionen der nVidia ION, der GeForce G210, der Matrox Millenium G550 LP, der ATI FirePro 2450 und der nVidia Quadro NVS 300 bekannt; sicher alles keine High-End Grafikkarten und wahrscheinlich auch keine Abfallchips aber sie existieren



			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube, wie reden irgendwie aneinander vorbei...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



jabba_the_hutt schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann wird der Sockel, ganz blöd gesagt, nicht "tot" sein, wenn ein neuer kommt, denn schließlich unterstützt er ja USB3 und all den anderen Kram, außer eben DDR4. Aber solang der Leistungsunterschied nur minimal ist, wird man ihn noch kaufen und benutzen.
> Beim 775er ist das halt so, dass er ja nun vergleichsweise alt ist und Leistungsmäßig ein relativ großer Unterschied spürbar ist, verglichen mit aktuellerem. Dieser Sockel ist für mich auch tot, deswegen gucke ich ja nach einem neuen System
> Nur wird es wahrscheinlich so sein, dass der Unterschied zwischen SB-E und dessen Nachfolger bzw Bulldozer und Bulldozer2 nicht Weltbewegend sein wird. Und selbst wenn, dann bin ich mit dem SB-E oder dem Bulli immer noch recht gut bedient.
> 
> mfg


 
Das mit USB 3 war ja auch nur ein Beispiel, die Leistung eines Core i7 kriegt ein Penryn auch nicht hin, da kann er sich noch so anstrengen, ist halt eine ältere Architektur und das ist es ja eben, ist die neue Architektur da, wird man die auch vermarkten wollen und nicht noch auf eine alte setzen und Haswell wird eben wieder eine neue Architektur darstellen, während Ivy nur ein Shrink von Sandy ist.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

Oh ja stimmt, da haben wir wohl aneinander vorbei geredet 

Was der Umstieg des Speicherinterfaces angeht, so war das damals kein Problem, der Ram-Controller war halt in der North-Bridge, also ohne Probleme austauschbar, da man ja weiterhin die gleiche Anbindung zur CPU verwenden konnte. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr. Ergo wird eine komplett neue CPU fällig, und da tut man sich teils schon einfacher einfach einen neuen Sockel zu nehmen, da man die Pins einfach anders belegen kann. Interessiert ja dann keinen.

Was aber die Sache angeht von wegen Intel würde Sockelwechsel etc. nicht provozieren, so würde ich dem nicht ganz zustimmen. Was QPI z.B. angeht, wechselt Intel grad so wie Sie bock haben, deswegen gibt es auch kaum Erweiterungskarte/FPGA für die Sockel. Ich glaub grad 1 oder 2 Firmen gibt es inzwischen die mit Intel so gut zusammen arbeiten, das Sie Infos bekommen. Ansonsten darfst du MASSIG Geld abdrücken und bekommst dennoch kaum Infos. Mit HT nicht zu vergleichen. Da hat man etwas auf das man sich verlassen kann. Bei Intel nicht. Die wechseln halt echt wies Ihnen grad passt. Zumindest laut meinem Prof, der wohl durchaus daran interessiert war unter Umständen QPI zu nutzen. Hat uns auch bischen zu QPI erzählt im Vergleich zu HT. Da hat teils die komplette Vorlesung die Hände überm Kopf zusammen geschlagen, weil die wirklich komische Sachen teils machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

QPI ist halt Intel Eigengewächs, das ist kein offener Industriestandard, wie HT oder so, da macht Intel halt das, was sie wollen und niemand kann da mitreden oder gar mitbestimmten.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*

Jo, und das ziehen die auch absolut durch, auch wenn die eine oder andere Firma ein schweine Geld für Infos zu den Grundzügen des Protokolls etc. hingelegt hat, und dafür Produkte entwickeln will. 

Von einer Generation zur nächsten kann sich da alles ändern, und selbst innerhalb einer Generation gibt es teils Unterschiede. Als Hersteller eines Drittproduktes bist du da echt gekniffen...

Naja, mal sehen ob Intel sich da nicht doch etwas beruhigt. Mit Extoll steht ne ziemlich interessante Netzwerkkarte in den Startlöchern und die Setzt auf HT bzw. als Alternative für Intel auf PCI-E, wobei das, denke ich mir dann halt etwas langsamer sein wird. Überhaupt gibts da noch ein paar ZIEMLICH coole Sachen  

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die Supercomputer in Hamburg dieses Jahr gespannt. Hoffentlich erfährt man das etwas mehr über Extoll


----------



## Superwip (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erstes Sandy Bridge-E Mainboard von Gigabyte mit X79-Chipsatz auf der Computex gesichtet Update 6:Vermutung zu SATA Ports bestätigt*



> Was der Umstieg des Speicherinterfaces angeht, so war das damals kein Problem, der Ram-Controller war halt in der North-Bridge, also ohne Probleme austauschbar, da man ja weiterhin die gleiche Anbindung zur CPU verwenden konnte. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr. Ergo wird eine komplett neue CPU fällig, und da tut man sich teils schon einfacher einfach einen neuen Sockel zu nehmen, da man die Pins einfach anders belegen kann. Interessiert ja dann keinen.


 
Da wurde aber nicht immer die Northbridge getauscht...

Liste von Intel Northbridges des letzten Jahrzehts, die mehr als einen RAM Standard unterstützen:

845 (Pentium IV): DDR, SDR
915P (Pentium IV/Pentium D): DDR, DDR2
915G (Pentium IV/Pentium D): DDR, DDR2
915GV (Pentium IV/Pentium D): DDR, DDR2
910GML (Pentium M/CeleronM): DDR, DDR2
915GM (Pentium M/CeleronM): DDR, DDR2
915PM (Pentium M/CeleronM): DDR, DDR2
P35 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
X38 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
X48 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
P43 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
P45 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
G41 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
G43 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
G45 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
B43 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
Q43 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
Q45 (Core2): DDR2, DDR3
GL40 (Core2 Mobil): DDR2, DDR3
GS45 (Core2 Mobil): DDR2, DDR3
GM45 (Core2 Mobil): DDR2, DDR3
PM45 (Core2 Mobil): DDR2, DDR3

Sockelseitig sehe ich kein Problem; die Zahl der benötigten Pins wird sehr wahrscheinlich gleich bleiben, Quadchannel sei dank hat man auch genug Pins für das neue Konzept jeden Riegel einzeln direkt anzusteuern, daher braucht man auch keinen neuen Sockel; AMD hat ja mit dem AM2+ -> AM3 Wechsel gezeigt, dass es gut möglich ist, den Speicherstandard zu halten; AM3 CPUs nutzen auch die selben Pins für DDR2 und DDR3



> Interessiert ja dann keinen.


 
Doch, jeden, der aufrüsten will...

Wird der Sockel beibehalten steht der Kunde nicht neuerlich vor der "AMD oder Intel" Entscheidung (vielleicht ist Intel aber so naiv anzunehmen, AMD wäre längerfristig nicht in der Lage Produkte zu liefern auf die man von einem Sandy Bridge E aus sinnvoll aufrüsten könnte...) und kann sein Budged eher auf den CPU konzentrieren (an dem Intel das mit Abstand Meiste verdient, solange er kein Intel MB nutzt) anstatt es auf diverse neu benötigten Komponenten aufzuteilen; daher ist Intel, speziell auf der High-End Plattform (Sowohl High-End PCs als auch Server und Workstations werden wohl eher aufgerüstet als irgendwelche Office PCs oder Notebooks) besteht also meiner Meinung nach, wie gesagt, durchaus ein Grund für Intel die Kompatibilität beizubehalten



> Was QPI z.B. angeht, wechselt Intel grad so wie Sie bock haben


 
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Intels fragwürdige Informationspolitik zu seinen Bussystemen wenig mit der Sockelpolitik zutun hat; die CPUs und Chipsätze blieben ja kompatibel...


----------

